

Cheap way to make intro/how-to videos for a website? - justinchen

Where's a good place to get cheap how-to/intro videos made for websites? i.e. "Here's what our site is about", "Here's how to use our website".<p>Like the ones on Common Craft http://www.commoncraft.com<p>Ideally in the hundred dollar range rather than thousands.
======
justinchen
Something like the twitter one: <http://www.commoncraft.com/twitter>

